# Italian Floor Corker



## robie (May 1, 2010)

At about half price, I have an opportunity to buy an Italian floor corker that has likely corked less than 300 bottles. It has the metal jaws to squeeze the cork. I have seen them new on the internet as low as $114.99.

I can buy the big sturdy red corker for $69.95 new and Portuguese floor corkers cost less than $100.

Does anyone know why the Italian corker is so much more expensive?

Is $60 a good deal?


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Because its machined metal and has a longer reach which gives you an easier corking experience. If its all good then get it but why are they getting rid of it?


----------



## vcasey (May 1, 2010)

I think the difference is the brass jaws., the Portuguese ones have a nylon jaw. And I think there is an attachment for corking champagne bottles. At $60 that is a great deal as long as its in good condition.


----------



## robie (May 1, 2010)

wade said:


> Because its machined metal and has a longer reach which gives you an easier corking experience. If its all good then get it but why are they getting rid of it?



They are retiring and are no longer interested in making wine.
I previously bought all their equipment from them. At the time the corker was someplace in storage and they couldn't get to it to show it to me until now. They also wanted $100 for it until they saw the latest prices on the internet. I knew that was too much, so I wasn't interested until they called and said they have lowered the price.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

If thats all they want ($60) then Id get it since theyve only done a few batches through it.


----------



## Goodfella (May 1, 2010)

Yeah. Seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## Bert (May 1, 2010)

If it is as good as you say, that is a sweet deal.....I really like mine....One thing it needs rubber pads on the feet, if it doesn't already have them....can mark your floor......Great find...


----------



## vscottcolorado (May 2, 2010)

Does V know about this? Little hard to hide under the bed...


----------



## robie (May 3, 2010)

vscottcolorado said:


> Does V know about this? Little hard to hide under the bed...



What!!! Who me?


----------



## RJMehr (May 3, 2010)

I think you have found a bargain if it is good condition. That said, I have the Portuguese floor corker and have been very happy with it. Any floor corker is MUCH better then the hand corkers.


----------



## robie (May 3, 2010)

This morning I am a proud owner of a slightly used Italian corker. I corked a few bottle with it and am surprised at how effortlessly the cork goes in. I guess it is that the brass jaws let the cork slide down easier than the one I tried, which had nylon jaws.

Anyway, thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## ibglowin (May 3, 2010)

They sure beat holding a bottle between your legs!

Good score.


----------



## JimCook (May 3, 2010)

Richard,


I've used an Italian floor corker with a brass iris for more than three years at this point and it works fantastically through more than 700 hundred bottles. I did pick up some Petrol Gel for lubrication after some friction in the iris seemed to torque the brass parts and put scoring lines down the cork and that seemed to resolve the issue - something to watch as your bottle count grows. I'm sure you'll be impressed with this corker.


- Jim


----------



## robie (May 3, 2010)

JimCook said:


> Richard,
> 
> 
> I've used an Italian floor corker with a brass iris for more than three years at this point and it works fantastically through more than 700 hundred bottles. I did pick up some Petrol Gel for lubrication after some friction in the iris seemed to torque the brass parts and put scoring lines down the cork and that seemed to resolve the issue - something to watch as your bottle count grows. I'm sure you'll be impressed with this corker.
> ...



Thanks, Jim,

I read on the internet that Petrol Gel is the recommended lubricant for the I. corker. I have not found where to buy it, yet, but will locate some.


----------



## JimCook (May 3, 2010)

Richard,


I made my purchase through Amazon and it was fine. A 4 ounce tube will last a long time, that's for sure. You could also request a sample at the Petrol Gel website. 


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2010)

Huh, never heard of that stuff, thanks for the tip. The throw arm on an Italian corker is a little longer wich gives you more leverage when corking making it easier.


----------



## robie (May 4, 2010)

Amazon it is! Thanks, Jim.

Wade,
After using the big red corker, which I borrowed from a friend and had worked fine, I tried my Italian corker. Honestly, the cork went in so effortlessly that I thought the cork was way too small or somehow had missed the bottle, but it was a #9 cork going into a stantard Bordeaux bottle. It is the longer handle and possibly the smoothness of the brass jaws that made the difference.

I am very happy with the corker.


----------



## Mharris335 (May 12, 2010)

I love my Italian Corker and it cost $80. So good find.


----------

